# Video of Daughters



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I finally signed up for you-tube.






This is one of my daughters, I hope you like it.

Okay, sorry, fixed it,,,,I think it's working now.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Very nice! Did that turkey get in the blind with her? Great job Dad.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

....and they filmed it themselves. Very Cool. Great vid!! Congrats.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Great stuff Chunky, You have a subscriber now.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Bucksnort, I am not really sure what the means exactly...but thanks. I know you make some good videos yourself, so I appreciate it.

There is plenty more, but it sure takes a while to load them up.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome!! subscribed to


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Chunky said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Bucksnort, I am not really sure what the means exactly...but thanks. I know you make some good videos yourself, so I appreciate it.
> 
> There is plenty more, but it sure takes a while to load them up.


LOL, yeah I know it takes awhile to get them up and running. When I get home from a hunt I start on them sometimes at the protest from the wife. When someone "subscribes" to your sight they get an update letting them know when you have uploaded a new video and vice versa. You can also establish "friendships" which allow you to send them video, communicate, etc.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i tried to subscribe but it wont let me


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> i tried to subscribe but it wont let me


You have to sign up.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

i did my names txmarshhunter


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

marshhunter said:


> i did my names txmarshhunter[/QUOTEdo d
> do you subscribe to mine?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Great video ladies, sending the link to my daughter n law, I need all the help I can get for my grandaughter THANKS...WW


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Great video Mark! You have two awesome daughters and have to be very proud of them!!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Now that girl can shoot a bow. 

Charlie


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Really cool...You gotta be a proud dad. Cant wait till mine is old enough to get out there with me.


----------

